
Show HN: Using GitHub to tackle Ray Bradbury's 1,000 Nights Challenge - kyledreger
https://github.com/kyledreger/1000-nights
======
kyledreger
To clarify what exactly the 1,000 Nights Challenge is:

In 2001, Ray Bradbury gave a speech at the University of California where he
encouraged young writers to read three things every night:

\- One short story (Dahl, Hemingway, Matheson, Cheever, Kneale, Collier),
Warton, Irving)

\- One poem (Shakespeare, Frost, Pope)

\- One essay (Huxley, Eiseley)

Bradbury's goal is to make you into a collector of the metaphor -- filling
your head with thoughts, theories, and ideas before bed, rather than
completing another level in Angry Birds.

This repository is to help me 1.) follow Bradbury's advice and 2.) create a
list of reading material to fill those 1,000 nights.

------
goldfeld
Since "Ray Bradbury" is the only hint as to what this could be (unless you're
familiar with the mentioned challenge), and since I often look to comments to
get a feel for the link's subject before even following it, I'll just say what
a great idea this is: that you become a "collector of metaphors" (love this)
by reading one short story, one poem and one essay every night before sleep,
which is a great time to do it because your brain can then best absorb the new
info while you sleep.

Arguably though, I'd place the time before the first sleep and the second
sleep as even better (for those not aware, called segmented sleep and
supposedly a natural thing for humans before electricity), since you have a
couple hours still to comtemplate and/or get inspired by the material while in
a quasi-meditative state. I got to sleep this way during a few weeks and I've
easily written my best fiction passages in these hours, they came so naturally
and effortlessly, like my mind and focus were sharp as a razor whereas
normally I'm all around the place (as you can see in this comment.)

~~~
girvo
The whole segmented thing sounded interesting to me, so I did some research
and it really does seem like a "real thing"... And for me, it truly is a
wonder when it happens. I feel the most refreshed I could possibly feel, and
(TMI warning) making love between the two sleeps is absolutely amazing. I've
gone out of my way to remove blue light from my living areas for this reason,
and it has helped a lot. The best part is, I manage my depression much better
now that my sleep cycle and sleep hygiene is improved.

/offtopic

------
nzp
I never knew about the challenge, now I know, so thanks! Great idea!

I was wondering for a few moments what's the point of GitHub here. My first
thought for such a thing would be a wiki (I know, I'm so 2000s). But I guess
GitHub is simply there, capable, and with readily available contributors,
opposed to some random wiki site?

~~~
kyledreger
For me, GitHub was the easiest thing to get up and running. Another nice
addition later on will be GitHub Pages -- a website generated off of the
contents of the repository, which will help broaden the reach of this project
beyond those who can navigate GitHub.

Once I get 100 days worth of content, I'll buy a domain and make it look
pretty.

------
IvyMike
\- David Foster Wallace's great essays fill 25 nights:
[http://tetw.org/David_Foster_Wallace](http://tetw.org/David_Foster_Wallace)

\- Billy Collins was on Stephen Colbert not too long ago, and when I looked
him up, it turns out his poetry is awesome:
[http://www.poemhunter.com/poem/flames/](http://www.poemhunter.com/poem/flames/)

\- I like Bukowski the poet. (Bukowski the person is kind of an asshole)
[http://www.poemhunter.com/poem/the-
aliens/](http://www.poemhunter.com/poem/the-aliens/)

\- I like to find new essays daily at Longform. This could probably sustain
you forever. [http://longform.org/](http://longform.org/)

~~~
kyledreger
These are really fantastic, thank you.

------
johndavidback
If you flesh this out with 1,000 nights... First off: Awesome! That's a hell
of a lot of grind. Secondly, I'll totally do it. Or at least try it.

Would be cool to see a simple web app that let you check them off as you went.
The preset list of them, that is. So, if you put together this list also in
some consumable format like JSON, I'll write the app to read this list format
and record progress. Go!

~~~
agilebyte
GitHub allows you to check things off in their GitHub Flavored Markdown.

[https://help.github.com/articles/github-flavored-
markdown#ta...](https://help.github.com/articles/github-flavored-
markdown#task-lists)

------
k-mcgrady
I like this idea but how long does it roughly take to read a short story, poem
and essay? It sounds like a significant amount of time every night.

~~~
kyledreger
The longest short story I've seen so far has been around 5,000 words, which
will take about 38 minutes to read [1]. Most of the poems are very short, and
the essays are quite varied.

Assuming you don't have two hours to dedicate to reading each night, you could
always still use the guide but break one night's content into two nights worth
of reading. Provided that you read _something_ each night, I'd count the
endeavor as a success.

[1] - [http://www.speechinminutes.com/](http://www.speechinminutes.com/)

------
tbirdz
Perhaps obvious, but why not add some of Ray Bradbury's own short stories to
the list?

------
gruseom
Limiting myself to one each:

Short stories – Flannery O'Connor

Poems – Edward Thomas

Essays – George Orwell

~~~
kyledreger
Thanks, I'll add them to the list of resources we have in the repository.

------
jlukecarlson
Would you ever consider putting the text of these pieces of literature into
the repo? There is always the chance that links break and all that.

~~~
kyledreger
We're actually discussing what structure the entire repo should take here:
[1].

What I think I'll do is create directories for each type of content (short
story, poem, essay) and then another directory within those for each author.
Finally, inside each author's folder will be individual .txt files, named
after the title of the piece, which (without violating copyright) will hold
the actual text. If we can't put the full text into the file, a single line
with a link to the best online version will be used.

[1] -
[https://github.com/kyledreger/1000-nights/issues/3](https://github.com/kyledreger/1000-nights/issues/3)

------
ars
Isn't this basically what the Arabian Nights book is?

1001 stories and poems to read before bed.

------
fnordfnordfnord
I really enjoy O'Henry's short stories.

